# Minor setbacks



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

OK. I hit the woods hard this weekend. Didn't see a thing. Last time I saw anything was on friday morning and that was from my trailcam. It rained for about 2 days, (wed evening-fri morning), and in the meantime a cold front hit, soi figured it would be a good time. But no luck. I checked along the fence line little bit yesterday were they usually cross, they were there alright. Doe tracks all over the place. Some old. some fresh, but I didn't see anything all weekend, Even on my trail cam. My first thought was I had been busted and needed to move. Have a place on the other end of our property were it bottlenecks between a huge blackberry bush and a treeline. Might go check that area out this week and try it out. But, then, my thought was, maybe they've changed patterns again, and just arn't coming to that spot while it was raining. So, i'm gonna hunt the first spot one more time, and then i'll prob move to the bottle neck. What you guys think?


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

I think we are setting under a full moon, give it time it will get better as the moon gets smaller.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

This time of year is always bad for the most part, until the pre-rut starts up.
I bird hunt more and have to bow with incase I see a big boy I can stalk on.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

October lull.... Can't kill em from your couch, but this is a good time to spend some time w/ the family considering you should be hitting it hard here in a few weeks....


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

awesome guys. didn't really consider the moon. It'll be a week or so before i can get out again anyways. . . Maybe by then it'll won't be raining again. Like it is now.... Sucks!!!!!! Can't even shoot with out getting soaked. But, I guess thats just part of the fun.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

You guys are pretty good at this guessing game. I came home from work last night about 11:30 pm and was sittin on the front porch and looked out into the pasture and saw 4. They were the 9 two 4's and a 3 point. All kind looked at me like I wasn't a big deal jumpped our fence crossed the road and jumpped the neighbors. Weren't flaggin or scared, i don't guess, just kinda walked off. So, from now on, if I got a problem i can't figure out with them, i'll be back... Plannin on hit the woods and fri evening and sat morning. It's been raining off and on for about a week. Supposed to clear off fri afternoon. Lows in the 45-50's highs to the 60's and about 8mph northern wind. :beer: Mostly sunny. :beer: :beer: :lol:


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

My game cams are showing almost all activity after 8:30pm and before 5am. Only does and nubbies during the day. I think deer numbers are way down this year also, there are almost no twins in my neck of the woods and I found alot of dead deer while looking for sheds late in the winter, hadn't seen that before.


----------

